# This Saturday. September 10th 3:30 PM Cerritos Mall Meet (Karting!!1)



## drkd11 (Jan 30, 2005)

Who: Team Shift and ANYONE else who reads this and wants to come! 
What: Dromo1 Kart Racing. It costs $25 for about 22 laps. 
Where: Cerritos Mall. Behind sears in the normal spot. (just look for a spot with a bunch of nissans and people standing around) 
When: Saturday, September 10th at 3:30 pm till Whenever 
Why: Cause it will be fun. Stop asking questions. 

http://www.teamshift.net/forums/

Anyways...since noone came out with any set plans, here it is. 

We will start to meet up at 3:30 PM at the Cerritos Mall. Behind Sears at the normal empty lot spot. We will leave when everyone gets there. Its starts at 5:30 in anaheim. 

Why the cerritos mall instead of Revelations? Because its where everyone knows, and whats the point of going to revelations? Cerritos is easier to find and there is alot of parking there. If anyone wants to cruise to revelations, we can always do that. 

Dromo1 Costs $25, for approx 22 laps or however fast you are. The karts go about 30 mph and all supplies are included with the $25. Its 9 people per group while racing. Afterwards, we can grab something to eat or go cruise somewhere. 

if anyone is down for some secret underground activitys afterwards, say so. We can goto a secluded spot and have some fun 


Any objections to any of this, speak up or for ever hold your peace. 


1. Drkd11 
2. snkyjester1 
3. MAR ONER 
4. MAR ONER's g35 friend 
5. MAR ONER's sentra 1.8 friend 
6. blue_specv 
7. Knight705 
8. B15RED 
9. B15RED Friend 
10. henwon 
11. henwon's bro 
12. ghost 
13. Tenchi Spec-V 
14. Alien350z (Im just assuming jose is going?) 
15. DynamiqVision Zero 

just add it to the list


----------



## drkd11 (Jan 30, 2005)

1. Drkd11 
2. snkyjester1 
3. MAR ONER 
4. MAR ONER's g35 friend 
5. MAR ONER's sentra 1.8 friend 
6. blue_specv 
7. Knight705 
8. B15RED 
9. B15RED Friend 
10. henwon 
11. henwon's bro 
12. ghost 
13. Tenchi Spec-V 
14. Alien350z (Im just assuming jose is going?) 
15. DynamiqVision Zero 
16. Jime2000 
17. MAR ONER'S 350Z friend


----------



## drkd11 (Jan 30, 2005)

1. Drkd11 
2. snkyjester1 
3. MAR ONER 
4. MAR ONER's g35 friend 
5. MAR ONER's sentra 1.8 friend 
6. blue_specv 
7. Knight705 
8. B15RED 
9. B15RED Friend 
10. henwon 
11. henwon's bro 
12. ghost 
13. Tenchi Spec-V 
14. Alien350z (Im just assuming jose is going?) 
15. DynamiqVision Zero 
16. Jime2000 
17. MAR ONER'S 350Z friend
18. Ratedspecv 
19. Ratedspecv's friend (another spec)


----------



## drkd11 (Jan 30, 2005)

1. Drkd11 
2. snkyjester1 
3. MAR ONER 
4. MAR ONER's g35 friend 
5. MAR ONER's sentra 1.8 friend 
6. blue_specv 
7. Knight705 
8. B15RED 
9. B15RED Friend 
10. henwon 
11. henwon's bro 
12. ghost 
13. Tenchi Spec-V 
14. Alien350z (Im just assuming jose is going?) 
15. DynamiqVision Zero 
16. Jime2000 
17. MAR ONER'S 350Z friend 
18. Ratedspecv 
19. Ratedspecv's friend (another spec) 
20. wolf_350Z 
21. xAltimAx ( wiff the wife and kid ) 
22. eternal916 (and maybe my gf... she has to do some gardening for her sorority)


----------



## drkd11 (Jan 30, 2005)

1. Drkd11 
2. snkyjester1 
3. MAR ONER 
4. MAR ONER's g35 friend 
5. MAR ONER's sentra 1.8 friend 
6. blue_specv 
7. Knight705 
8. B15RED 
9. B15RED Friend 
10. henwon 
11. henwon's bro 
12. ghost 
13. Tenchi Spec-V 
14. Alien350z 
15. DynamiqVision Zero 
16. Jime2000 
17. MAR ONER'S 350Z friend 
18. Ratedspecv 
19. Ratedspecv's friend 
20. wolf_350Z 
21. xAltimAx ( wiff the wife and kid ) 
22. eternal916 (and maybe my gf... she has to do some gardening for her sorority) 
23. 2k2wickedSpecV 
24. Got_Ser

bump for tomorrow. Add your name yourself if you are going.


----------



## drkd11 (Jan 30, 2005)

the turn out was awsome. If you didnt go, you missed out. Visit www.teamshift.net/forums for pictures and more info.


----------

